# what to feed my ducklings & Ducks??



## -ange- (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to sound like the worse owner in the world - but I promise you I have been trying so hard to find some good info on feeding ducks/ducklings, but what I have found is well not a lot.

I have 2 mini appleyard call ducklings that I hatch just over a week ago - my other half and I thought they weren't going to hatch, but they did!
Now before they hatched I spoke to a guy who was selling mini appleyard haching eggs and I spoke to him about what to feed and when (I think asking a breeder is always a good place to start) But he worried me - he told me that I should only feed them chick crumb for 1 week and then start them on growers pellets as they will end up with funny feathers if they on crumbs for any longer. 
Is he right??

I'm feeding them a 50/50 mix because I can't find out anything - I've even emailed other breeders but had no replies as yet.

Now, what do I feed them when they are older - I take it I feed them growers pellets till they 16 weeks??
I have read that a mix of wheat and chicken layers pellets is ok, not I can get waterfowl pellets but we have chickens so do you think it will be ok to use the chicken layer pellets??

Any duck advice woud be so helpful and there isn't much out there (not that I can find)


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

At the wildlife hospital i work at we give chick crums till 2weeks and then give grower pellets but still offer the chick crum for a while.!
I dont know about the chicken layer pellets.


----------



## -ange- (Dec 12, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> At the wildlife hospital i work at we give chick crums till 2weeks and then give grower pellets but still offer the chick crum for a while.!
> I dont know about the chicken layer pellets.


Thank you, you've put my mind a ease on that bit.:smile5:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

good advice from ddogs mine allao like corn :thumbsup:


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

we feed our aylesburys on crumb and growers till 10 weeks, they now eat layer pellets, not sure about the chicken pellets though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> good advice from ddogs mine allao like corn :thumbsup:


Yep we feed that too :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

i've heard if u put water in with the corn it prevents spillage and waste and is good for them as there also drinking too?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

James Q said:


> i've heard if u put water in with the corn it prevents spillage and waste and is good for them as there also drinking too?


I have never heard that my self.! Ducks do enough drinking any way


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah they certainly do!! ours love drinking and having a little swim!


----------



## -ange- (Dec 12, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> I have never heard that my self.! Ducks do enough drinking any way


I have done this with my older pair of call ducks. I think it gives them something to do as well.


----------



## -ange- (Dec 12, 2007)

James Q said:


> we feed our aylesburys on crumb and growers till 10 weeks, they now eat layer pellets, not sure about the chicken pellets though!


Well the chciken layer pellets info I got off omlet, but I think I'll get the proper ones for ducks as my other half used the last on the chickens yesterday! And my poor ducks only had wheat yesterday!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's a good commerical mix to feed your ducks once they're older.

Buy Duck & Goose Mixture from Haiths Wild Bird Foods

You can also introduce green foods, mashed boiled egg and some garden pests such as slugs (make sure you don't use pesticides). I also offered as an occasional treat floating koi carp sticks on their swimming water. A snack and something to entertain them all in one.


----------

